# Abandoned skyscrapers?



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Are there any abandoned, unoccupied and dilapidated skyscrapers in your city? :runaway:


----------



## KnowitallSkyScraper (Feb 3, 2006)

Um, the former tower at the train station is abandedod. Shame too, it's a nice building.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

check out the 108 storey hotel in P'yongyang, North Korea. Spooky


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

When i visited Poland in 2004 i saw a skyscraper which looked like it was never finished. It was somewhere near Bielsko-Biala, close to the Czech border.

Interesting thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218509



> *Szkieletor*
> 
> Szkieletor is the unofficial name of a 91 metre high highrise building in Kraków, Poland, originally intended to become headquarters of Naczelna Organizacja Techniczna. The construction of the building was started in 1975, but was stopped in 1981, because of economical reasons. Due to the unfinished building's resemblance to a skeleton, it was nicknamed after Skeletor, arch-villain in a 1980s cartoon, He-Man.
> 
> ...























> *TV Tower Yekaterinburg*
> 
> The TV Tower Yekaterinburg is a 220 metre high incomplete TV Tower of reinforced concrete at Yekaterinburg. Its construction was started at the end of the eighties and it should get a height of more than 400 metres. Unfortunately money went out at the beginning of the nineties and the tower remained in form as a 220 metre high column of concrete.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Tower_Yekaterinburg












Also interesting:



> *Fort Worth Skyline to change dramatically..*
> 
> Tornado ravaged Bank One Tower to be imploded!
> 
> ...


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not sure it can be called a skyscraper, but this was Napier's hospital for many years until 1996 when it was shutdown:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't know of any abandoned building in HK but there alot of dilapidated looking ones.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Detroit* has some abandoned skyscrapers.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

there were 2 towers one 35 stories and the other one 40 stories i believe in bogota wich are abandoned, but are going to be turned into a hospital soon i believe


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

None that I know of...

There used to be a hotel near the airport that was empty, 
but I don't think it was abandoned.
It is a shame to see some of those nice buildings in Detroit
abandoned.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There was one I saw in Manila which is in Makati. It's right in the EDSA, SLEX interchange.


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

Detroit's Book Tower used to be empty for a while, but it has tennants again after a renovation:










Another abandoned tower in Detroit is the Broderick Tower:




























Some more in Detroit:

Lee Plaza










Michigan Central


----------



## Gneisenau (Feb 4, 2003)

909 said:


> When i visited Poland in 2004 i saw a skyscraper which looked like it was never finished. It was somewhere near Bielsko-Biala, close to the Czech border.



Wow!! So people taht doesn´t own the building can go insode, isn´t it? 

Very interesting thread!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Woah.... So sad to see such grand beauties getting abandoned.... 

Lee Plaza seems quite 'new'..
Book Tower is so amazing...


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

In Singapore, two of the oldest skyscrapers here were abandoned.

MacDonald House, the oldest standing skyscraper here, at Orchard Road was vacated in 2000, and only renovated, restored and reoccupied in 2005. For the period between, the historic building sat empty and not taken care of. 
But it is now a National Monument, the highest honour for any preserved building here. 

Cathay Building the first skyscraper here, which includes the Cathay Cinema was also coincidentally vacated in 2000 and subsequently demolished in 2003. 



Some public apartments in Singapore were slated for demolition for many years. Once a building is announced for redevelopment, residents would be compensated new housing. This can take some time and at times the last residents would move out of a building that is nearly empty. Some apartments had stood with only a few residents or totally abandoned for a few years before it is demolished. :runaway:


----------



## G.N (May 7, 2004)

The Book Tower in Detroit is more than impressive. It looks like from the worst nightmare. Although the one called Michigan Central is also weird. I guess it suits perfectly post industrial American city. I guess, because I've never seen Detroit on my own..


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

G.N said:


> The Book Tower in Detroit is more than impressive. It looks like from the worst nightmare. Although the one called Michigan Central is also weird. I guess it suits perfectly post industrial American city. I guess, because I've never seen Detroit on my own..


Book Tower looks like Addams Family, highrise style. :lol: :runaway:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I remembering seeing a huge abandoned building next to the Ambassador Bridge coming into Detroit. There weren't many big buildings in the area and it really stood out.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

How about the huge one in North Korea?
:?
It is 350 metres high and empty!
:eek2:
The triangular one.
:yes:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Lots of great buildings unused in Detroit Could the Polish towers now be built, now that it's richer?


----------



## MichiganDude (Sep 11, 2002)

The Book Tower was never abandoned, it just needs to be cleaned up.
The Broderick Tower is going to be renoved into lofts.
Lee Plaza, I don't know what they are doing with it, it's far from downtown.
The Michigan Central Depot, there have been plans, but they fell through, it's kinda in limbo.

That picture that hkskyline posted is of the former Statler Hotel which has been demolished.

Other than that, there isn't any abandoned skyscrapers in downtown Detroit.


----------

